# Made the father in law a work bench



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

My fil has been using 2 saw horses and a old door for a work bench. So i decided to make him a real work bench for christmas. Now i hope he just uses it


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice work!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks speckle catcher!! I had to go with pink it was a joking touch plus my 3 year loved the pink


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That's a good gift. Nice job. I'm sure he loved it


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking bench, congrats!


----------

